# New Name Needed



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Ok, to all the guys planning on coming down to CB or KB the last weekend of October, we need to come up with a name for it.

Last time it was Croakerfest. (Thanks to Firespyder). This time we have to call it somthing else. We caught 0 croakers and a ton of sharks. So Croakerfest just didn't fit. But it had a catchy name. 

This time we have to have a catchy name and it better not have the word drum or flounder in it. 

Lets go. Any ideas?????

Darin


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

How about "Drunk Fest" cause if the fish aren't biting...it'll just be a bunch of drunks passed out on the beach... .

Where's that pukin' smilie... .


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Ya oughta name it Sharkfest,see'ins as we can't catch but one nice shark in 3 yrs of doin it,and we could take the "Drunkfest" title...   

Don't know if'n Seabear wants to have another with the same name though..


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Skatefest??*

You know at that time of the year it might well become a skatefest. Oh JOY!!

Bill


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

At least that would mean we were catching something... .


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Not sure if I can come down or if im invited,,,but how about Fishapalooza.....Just a thought...


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

"The Hermit Memorial"
charlie


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

POMPINOLOVER said:


> Not sure if I can come down or if im invited,,,but how about Fishapalooza.....Just a thought...


ALL ARE WELCOME..come on down. The worst thing that is likely to happen is you will have a good time.

Bill


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

"Have another..."






Jesse


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

_Not sure if I can come down or if im invited_

You better come down and teach me how to catch those pompano...! The only one I've ever caught came up in my castnet once when I was trying to get some finger mullets for bait.

I think Fishapalooza is the best one yet... 

How about "Skate-O-Rama" what do ya think of that one Bill  .


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*By invitation only!!*

Everyone is invited!!! The more the merrier. 
Fort Fisher is a big dang beach and we can fit probably the entire P&S crew if needed. The more people we have the more money I win!!!!!

Croakerfest is a hard one to beat. Lets see what Firespyder has to say about it? After all he named Croakerfest '06. 

We need to have a vote and start a poll. I have no clue how. Ryan may know more about it.

Darin


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Fest.....*

Oh no, its not up to me...
I kind a like the Hermit deal from Charlie.....Hmmmm

Kenny, I bet us's down here can have a bigger drunkfest than you boys up there! BUt youll have to leave out the general! Well, only if he wears his SHEERA outfit again!


----------



## rheard514 (Feb 12, 2006)

How about "The Hunt for Reds in October"?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Hermit*

After a long a thorough few minutes of research on the net, I found his name, Robert Harrill. The Kure Beach or Fort Fisher Hermit. Interesting story actually. I may buy the book on his life and mysterious death. But that is another topic.

Anyway, back to the name of the fishing trip.
Fishapolooza sounds fine. Skatefest sounds good as well. What about " Harrill's Fishapalooza & Skatefest 06!!!" "Harrill's F&S" for short. 

We could go with the Croakerfest theme and call it "Mulletfest" We could have a finger mullet BBQ if Redhorse wants to grill some up while we are waiting for the fish to bite. 

Just brainstorming here.

Darin


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Hunt for Reds in October*

Sounds great but.....

Being that we called Croakerfest, Croakerfest and no croakers were caught. And the OBX calls Sharkfest, Sharkfest and 1 decent shark has been caught in 3 years. We really don't want to mention anything that we really want to catch.

but it sounds awesome!!! Maybe we need to see what everyone else thinks. 

Darin


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

I'll vote for "mulletfest", but then everyone who comes has to have their hair cut in a mullett!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Im in....*

I just have to let the hair grow....Or get a wig...
Maybe Kenny could give us his best Mullet recipe, and we could grill them up on the beach!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Mullet*

I once upon a time had a mullet. Not again!!!!
I would rather eat finger mullet grilled in the mud sauce as discussed earlier. 

Mulletfest does have a ring to it. If we don't catch mullet we won't have to eat them. 

Mulletfest it is.

Darin


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

Mullet Mania '06...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Mullet Mania '06 has to be it!!!*

Mullet Mania '06 is taking place on October 28th at Ft. Fisher. All is welcome. It is BYOB (bring your own bait) (and beer). 

I will be down fishing with Redhorse on the 27th as well. We are fishing Friday on the North end of Carolina Beach. 

I will start a post and let me know if you plan on coming.

Darin


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*I go a lookin though the threads*

And you rascals are raggin on me on *BOTH OF EM!!* Keep it up guys,I'm lovin it.. When Ryan eats a chunk a dat grilled mullet with parmeson and butter on da top,ya'll be a eaten dem werds...


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Where is Fort Fisher?


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Where is Fort Fisher?*

It is at the end of US Highway 421 South. Go to Wilmington and then to Carolina Beach, keep on a bit longer and you will come to FF. There is a nice and large recreation area down there that includes a 4wd only area. That is the place.

Where are you located?

Bill


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Bill,

I was just having fun with ryan and a few other guys on this post because I used to fish fort fisher all the time. I just moved to Greensboro and I miss the beach. Thanks for the post and I'll try to make it to the fest. Sorry about my SA comment. thanks again.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*No Problem*



thebeachcaster said:


> Bill,
> 
> I was just having fun with ryan and a few other guys on this post because I used to fish fort fisher all the time. I just moved to Greensboro and I miss the beach. Thanks for the post and I'll try to make it to the fest. Sorry about my SA comment. thanks again.


So many folks read this board I'm sure it will still be helpful. Not to worry,

Bill


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

*I'd like*

too attend, if somebody can come by and pick me up, and brings me back too da house, I reside just off CB road....
I'd like too meet some fellow board members..


----------



## jeepfishing (Dec 6, 2005)

*fest*

tried but true OCTOBER FEST ill be there oct 14th for a few days


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*so on the topic of mullet*

what the diffrence between mullet and finger mullet?
pics of each maybe?
Fisherkid


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Size*

Finger Mullet are smaller mullet. I hope that is correct.

I don't have pictures.

F_M


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

*I'm in .....*

I look forward to the Mullet-Skate-Croaker-Drunkaramafest '06. 
Darin I can hear all your in-laws now saying, "Where's the fish?"  

Danny


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Kenny.*



Drumdum said:


> And you rascals are raggin on me on *BOTH OF EM!!* Keep it up guys,I'm lovin it.. When Ryan eats a chunk a dat grilled mullet with parmeson and butter on da top,ya'll be a eaten dem werds...


I hope its nothing like the last time we were there in that lightning storm. We about to call rob to stay at his house. We are fishing the F&F. We will be around all week. Id like to meet up and put a face with a name....I dunno about the mullet, but I guess I would try it.....


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*In-laws*

It will be a blast. It was funny as crap last year, me and Danny was the only ones to catch any fish. I think we caught 6-7 flounder. No othe r fish were caught. And they all blamed it on me. 

I told them to go down to the next hole but no. They park right in the shallow water. We will need a long stretch of beach this year. Hope the fish cooperate a little more.

Are we gonna try to cook something on the beach this year or just eat crackers and peanuts?? If I remember correctly Redhorse said he has a mobil kitchen on the back of his truck. If he is willign to be the chef we can bring something to grill. Let me know RH.

Darin


----------

